
Bruce Brown, 80, Dies; His ‘Endless Summer’ Documented Surfing - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/12/obituaries/bruce-brown-documentarian-of-surfing-is-dead-at-80.html
======
hprotagonist
"Endless Summer" is a classic. It's up there with "A Sunday in Hell" (paris-
roubaix cycling race) and "On Any Sunday" (motorcycling) for quality mid-
century documentary sport films.

~~~
diegoserranoa
Total classic. I would recommend even for non-surfers. "Dogtown and Z-Boys"
too..

~~~
mtberatwork
Also, "Step Into Liquid", "Riding Giants" and just about any Jack McCoy film.

------
donretag
More than document surfing, he documented a spirit and passion.

Do not watch the movie if you are feeling restless and have wanderlust. You
will end up quiting your job and traveling the world.

~~~
wepple
Just hearing the name of the film, that I last watched 10+ years ago in a
completely different point of my life and mindstate makes me start to wonder
how I got to this. Today is going to be a slow day.

~~~
oaxacaoaxaca
My thoughts exactly. Well put.

------
evo_9
Experimental guitarist Fennesz classic track Endless Summer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGcPwGqPHO0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGcPwGqPHO0)

------
fergie
> "With enough money from his filmmaking and investments, Mr. Brown did not
> work after making “The Endless Summer 2.” He pursued hobbies like target
> shooting, collecting old cars and racing rally cars."

~~~
ralfd
And:

> In addition to his son, who wrote and directed a sequel to “On Any Sunday”
> in 2014, Mr. Brown is survived by his daughter, Nancie Brown; another son,
> Wade; eight grandchildren; and two great-grandchildren

Surfing and a nice family. He won at life.

------
replicatorblog
Every time I watch that movie I want to retire and chase waves. It's an
extraordinarily quaint piece of mid-century nostalgia.

------
nobleach
I grew up near a beach town. I remember seeing Endless Summer when I was about
13/14\. From that point forward, I loved the idea of finding a "new break"
somewhere around my small stretch of A1A. This guy really poured some passion
into it. Thanks Bruce.

~~~
emmelaich
Similar. In my mind, I always pair this with "Morning of the Earth" another
classic surfing movie.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_of_the_Earth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_of_the_Earth)

------
Cbasedlifeform
The article mentioned how Brown rented out the Kip's Bay cinema in NY to try
to get distribution. That is where I in fact saw it as a small boy with my
sister and parents. I never surfed myself but relatives in California did and
I always remembered the line about "the dirty Wedge" somewhere near LA. Fond
memories... I'll have to see it again.

------
kbutler
Just watched this with my wife a couple of weeks ago. Made me nostalgic for
the state of the world 50 years ago (before I was born...)

------
himom
[https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0113164](https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0113164)

